# Zombie Doll Tutorial



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

A quick video showing the steps to making a Zombie Doll.


----------



## deadlyivy (Sep 10, 2012)

Great vid something for me to try in the future.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicely done. Thanks for the detailed photos.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was a good tutorial..the closing of the garage made me laugh.. may have to try this during the winter..thanks


----------



## bigguy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Awsome. Thanks for the cool tutorial


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another great use for Great Stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Get that girl some ointment! Aaak! I tried to check out the video, but it's not working for me (iPad limitation I bet).


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

From what I understand, the YouTube app is no longer available for the IPad. There is an app called Jasmine you can use to view YouTube vids and its totally free too. Either way, thanks for the comment.


----------



## racerpak (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm headed to Goodwill tomorrow looking for a doll - can't wait to have a "zoo" of zombie babies


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

We have a doll room with probably 200 zombie dolls contributed by a dozen helpers and this is probably one of the best I've seen. The eyes are wicked! I've learned something today- yea!

We're planning on expanding that room, and now a piece of you will be scaring our guests too!

Thanks!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Great tutorial thank you! Your colors are magnificent. Very eye catching and gross!


----------



## AaronVanZileArt (Oct 21, 2012)

This was a great tutorial, I got a lot of inspiration from it. My mom collects dolls, maybe I'll make her one for Christmas...


----------

